
Ask YC: What DNS provider do you use ? - whyleyc
I'm looking for a DNS provider that will provide me with the ability to set a low TTL value for my domain but not charge me the earth.<p>I don't mind paying a monthly fee as long as it's reasonable, but the provider has to be rock solid (i.e. very reliable).<p>Does anyone have any recommendations ?
======
davidu
I run EveryDNS and am looking for an ALL-STAR PHP/MySQL hacker who wants to
help take it over. You must be in San Francisco.

This is a simple business that can _easily_ grow to make $1mm a year (and with
some work, $5mm/year). I will help you understand how to grow and run a
business. I am focused on OpenDNS these days and EveryDNS has been neglected
(though we added AAAA support on Saturday night).

In addition to the business side of things, I will also teach you about
networking, routing, BGP, and every other aspect of running a world-class
global operation that provides a necessary service to the Internet.

Contact me directly -- david at ulevitch dot com.

~~~
cdr
a) Your error messages are not noticeable enough - they're way too far from
the register/login area.

b) Why not let people use e-mail address as username (aka why limit
usernames)?

~~~
davidu
Because I am focused on building OpenDNS (profitable, hiring, etc).

EveryDNS is a usability nightmare. The service is TOP NOTCH and RELIABLE but
the website needs an overhaul. I cry myself to sleep every night thinking
about it. :-)

------
andr
<http://everydns.net>

Great track record (total of 1 hour of downtime due to DDoS for past 4 years).
Nice features. Free, but don't forget to donate.

------
hobbs
Real hackers run their own hand-coded DNS server.

Seriously, though, I run a DNS server on the same machine that runs my [small]
web server, etc. There is an argument to be made that you need failover
machines for DNS, but my counter-argument is that if my web server machine is
dead, no amount of DNS redundancy is going to fix anything.

~~~
zenlinux
For a website only, that's not a big deal. However if you also have email for
that domain, mail will immediately start bouncing when DNS goes down.

------
chaostheory
<http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/>

it's reasonable.

~~~
zenlinux
I've been using DNS Made Easy for a while. I find the prices are very good if
you have a bunch of domains to host. I'm using five nameservers for each
domain and that seems like plenty of redundancy.

------
fiaz
I've been using zoneedit.com

Very kludgy site, but it gets the job done for free.

~~~
azsromej
Same here

------
cstejerean
editdns.net - it's free for basic features (and donation supported for a full
account). Siple interface that doesn't get in your way. And nameservers in US
and EU. Have Neva had any issues since I started (about a year ago)

------
etheriau
I use DynDns; they do yearly fees of around $60 (depending on what you want)
and its very solid. They also have great customer support, so its easy to ask
questions at any time.

------
rob
I use EveryDNS. Never had any problems, and even donated.

------
carpal
I've been using editdns: <http://www.editdns.net/>

Its free, and has worked very well for me over the past year.

------
thorax
I use primarily my own DNS servers (linux/bind), but also some addresses uses
domainmonger.com and godaddy.com DNS.

------
cstejerean
editdns.net - it's free for basic features (and donation supported for a full
account). Siple interface that doesn't get in your way. And nameservers in US
and EU. Have Neva had any issues since I started (about a year ago)

------
prakash
Why do you need low ttl's? Can you clarify the problem you are trying to
solve?

~~~
whyleyc
Yes - SPOF on some hardware means I'd like to be able to make DNS edits on the
fly to redirect users to a status page in the event of a problem.

------
thinkcomp
We run our own using MyDNS. It has a few bugs, but by and large it works.

------
dedalus
UltraDNS

